# Question



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

What made Titanic such a popular movie? I ask because I saw the IMDB list of highest grossing films of all time and it was listed at number one with over $1 billion dollars. Do you think that there will ever be a movie to come along and break that record?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Really, that doesn't seem right to me, I was of the impression that the original Star Wars was the most grossing movie of all time. Interesting!


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Really, that doesn't seem right to me, I was of the impression that the original Star Wars was the most grossing movie of all time. Interesting!


I cant access IMDB here at work but I think if you factor in all the re-releases of Star Wars it would pass Titanic. That number also does not show VHS, DVD, or Blu-Ray sales. Just box office gross on its first release.

This is from Wikipedia but still shows Titanic first....http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_highest-grossing_films


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I can't tell you what it was, but it really captured lightning in a bottle. Sure, if you look at it today they CGI looks worse than most video games and the plot was so hokey... but I remember thinking at the time, this is the best movie in years. It was just pitch perfect.. you got so drawn in by Kate Winslet's struggle. I remember thinking that it was amazing that you knew the ending and you still cared so much. 

I guess it was a different time, a different place, hard to believe it's been eleven years.

I think Titanic holds the record for highest grossing initial release worldwide. I don't know if it was the highest grossing in multiple releases.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

This question has an easy answer, if you were a teenage young lady at the time of Titanic's release... you saw this movie over an over again. It had Leonardo DiCaprio (major league swoon material for them), a major romantic story and it had one of the highest theater repeat viewing rates of any movie ever made. 

The guys didn't mind it either as Kate Winslett in the "altogether" kept it from being a "chick flick", it had plenty of action, and a story that has fascinated since it happened. 

It was a date flick. It was a married couples flick & it had the loyal devotion of teenage girls around the world.

BIG BUCKS!!!


----------

